# whats the best groundsheet for under the awning?



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Hello.
We need a groundsheet for under the awning, I've got a proper thick grey plastic one used with our old tent, but we've seen drainable ones on sites abroad in dark green. Anybody know where you can get them ?
And what about Dutch windbreaks, if you are reading this you may have an idea! They're brill, but I can't find one in the UK.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi, we have just brought a "breathable" ground sheet for our awning. 
www.breathablegroundsheet.co.uk
They also do seconds which are cheaper but just as good. You may find some camp sites will only let you use a breathable ground sheet.
Lin


----------



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

adonisito said:


> Hello.
> We need a groundsheet for under the awning, I've got a proper thick grey plastic one used with our old tent, but we've seen drainable ones on sites abroad in dark green. Anybody know where you can get them ?
> And what about Dutch windbreaks, if you are reading this you may have an idea! They're brill, but I can't find one in the UK.


No idea about the Dutch windbreaks, adonisito, but we got our groundsheet from Towsure : http://www.towsure.com/category/5146-Ground_Sheets_(Breathable)


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Most motorhome/caravan/camping shops should stock breathable ground sheets.Also you may be lucky and find a second hand one.lin.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*

Fiamma do a great breathable ground sheet which is available in all sizes to suite your awning its also reversible so can be light grey or dark grey,not the cheapest though http://www.johnscross.co.uk/products.php?product=Fiamma-Patio-Mat-340-Breathable-Groundsheet-
Bri


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Surely the best groundsheet for an awning is:...None.
A groundsheet should only be used where sleeping accomodation is required.
Many sites now ban all kinds of groundsheet, breathable or not. 
Gerry


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

GerryD said:


> Surely the best groundsheet for an awning is:...None.
> A groundsheet should only be used where sleeping accomodation is required.
> Many sites now ban all kinds of groundsheet, breathable or not.
> Gerry


I dont agree Gerry.When you are on hardstanding pitches the ground is uneven, and sharp for the kids. A good groundsheet sorts it everytime
Bri


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

Also very useful for sandy pitches.

Bolon and Luxor are good.....search for them on ebay or "breathable groundsheet"


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

On grass never used one.
On hardstandings an old piece of carpet.

Dave p


----------

